# Vulture Hill Preview



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Just starting to set up.Will be fussing with placement of everything all month.
I'll try to get the fence and headstones up this week and the bluckys this weekend...so much to do and no free time....

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like your mine shaft pic


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats pretty awesome, and refreshingly different too


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Not to blow smoke Wyatt.... you've got the makings of a professional haunt. Good eye for detail and placement...nicely done!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great start. Keep us posted on your progress, please.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice job. Great detail!!


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, love the theme. Great job.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree great job! I love the attention to detail.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pics ya got there pardner!!!!! Definitely an original idea. Watch out for the Cot Gang - they look like tough group!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work! i love the TNT set up! It's awesome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That rocks! It looks like a Disney set.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Such a great theme for the natural look of your yard, looks awesome.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow!
Thanks, Everyone
Ya'all really made my day.
Yippee!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, wicked cool. Definitely different. Love the detailing on all the little pieces. Bet it'll look awesome all lit up.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice Wyatt...Love the details


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Wow!*

I love it!! I admire your creativity and attention to detail! It looks very professional to me!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Incredibly cool!


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

It is so refreshing to see someone have 1) a theme; 2) a theme that matches their geographic location; and 3) do excellent work. A+. I can't count the times that I see a pirate theme in, say, Nebraska. It just doesn't make any sense like it would in the 13 colonies or even the Great Lakes area. You, however, have tapped into your surroundings and harnessed the spirit of your environment and placed it into your haunt. Nice job.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A Big Thank You to all for the great comments.
Makes me want to finish setting up this weekend.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I really like the mining theme and it does look like the entrance to some Universal ride or something. Your detailing is exceptional. What else are you planning on doing with the haunt?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Almost done!
Some daytime pictures.
I'll take some night shots later tonight.
Halloween 2008 pictures by WyattFurr - Photobucket


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks really good!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wyatt Furr, Vulture Hill is looking great!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent job. I cant wait to see what it looks like when you are happy with it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Lovin' it! I think I've said it before, but this is one of my favorite yard haunts. This whole cartoony skellie outlaw Wild West thing is a blast. It's a rare haunt that runs a theme with such harmony and cohesion. Much much fun. Night pix please!


----------

